
France creates 15min test for Covid-19 - debrice
https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/article/2020/04/03/covid-19-un-test-de-grossesse-adapte-a-la-detection-des-defenses-immunitaires_6035475_1650684.html
======
touisteur
I want to be happy for this but it seems very strange there were no false
positive results. I guess we'll see in the long run...

Also, the specificity of this test looks 'too simple'. Isn't IgG also seen in
other cases, illnesses, post-something?

If there's some medical/biotech expert around, I'd be happy to hear your
opinion.

It also seems to say that it will allow detecting whether you already
recovered from COVID-19, so everyone back to work ASAP!

